

Secret menus: Fast food 'hacks' for in-the-know customers - schrofer
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-28990400

======
Implicated
An article about fast food secret menus with no mention of the In-N-Out Animal
Style burger?

Blasphemy.

~~~
evanb
It's on BBC and In-N-Out is famously only in the western US. Why In-N-Out
doesn't expand is the truly inexplicable thing.

~~~
MonkeyIsNull
I remember reading some pamphlet they had 20-some years ago about this, they
had one (or two?) distribution centers for all their stores and wanted to keep
the quality at a very high level. I assume they feel they can't expand and
keep things the same. Then again, maybe the owners are just content with the
way things have been going and see no reason to expand.

~~~
krisdol
I mean, they're in Dallas and Austin now. They're definitely expanding quite a
bit.

------
ctdonath
Starbucks: there's a "short" cup available.

If "tall" is more than you actually want (remember, one standard serving of
coffee is about 5 fl oz), ask for a "short". It's cheaper, about half the
stores have the cups, and those that don't may offer you a "tall" at the
"short" price.

------
ytjohn
Here's the real secret: they'll make whatever you order. Want your Wendys
fries placed in a potato boat with cheese sauce poured over them? Just ask.

New employees may be confused or not sure how to ring it up, but most will
know how to ring up individual items.

~~~
Shish2k
> Here's the real secret: they'll make whatever you order.

I'm shocked by how totally un-known this is. Reminds me of ordering pizza with
one menu between 10 people; everybody wanted to have a look at the menu
because they didn't know if their preferred combination of toppings was on the
pre-set list... even when their preferred toppings was "pepperoni" x_x

------
brandonmenc
No mention of the "broke Mac": McDouble plus Mac sauce.

Pushes a two McDouble meal past the 1000-calorie mark. Used to be free, but
they wised up and started charging thirty cents per.

Not really a hack, I guess, but one of the best menu mods ever.

~~~
tracker1
I used to get the "Big Cheeseburger" from Jack In The Box when it was $0.99
and before they charged for lettuce and tomato... was way cheaper than adding
cheese to a Jumbo Jack.

------
damian2000
One of these dates back to 2006 ...

[http://consumerist.com/2010/06/10/meet-the-mcgangbang-the-
ch...](http://consumerist.com/2010/06/10/meet-the-mcgangbang-the-chicken-
sandwich-between-two-burgers/)

------
mgkimsal
Best 'hack' I know of at BK is to ask for the fries with 'no salt' \- that
means they have to cook up a fresh batch just for you. :)

~~~
gwillen
The last I heard about this 'hack' was a fast food employee claiming that it's
stupid, because (1) the fries turn over so fast that they're basically just as
fresh anyway, (2) you're stalling the line and creating headaches for
everyone, and (3) the salt doesn't stick properly if you apply it yourself
after the fries have cooled, so your fries will taste bad.

~~~
mgkimsal
if i really don't want salt (or want as little salt as possible), it's good.

Unless you're going there right at 12:15 or so, almost every BK I've ever been
in is generally slow most of the time. Airport and turnpike locations are
exceptions.

source: i used to work at bk.

------
callmeed
The perfect In-n-Out meal:

\- Protein style double double (lettuce wrapped)

\- Well done fries

\- Root beer float

